# ABuSD's R33



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hiya peeps, first post on here.
Im currently building up a 93 R33 Skyline GTS-t.
Heres a couple of pics , if its a nice day 2moro ill take some pics of the beast how she is now then add more as i do more modifications.

i know its kind of sh!t


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you in Melbourne?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah in Melbourne, good to see another Aussie in here. 
Loved ya car in HPI 55. When my dash gets done im hopefully swapping to Gekko guages as well, u got any pics of them on at night Joel?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Im moving to Melbourne in 2 weeks and bringing my car. I hope it survives the train

Pics? yeah dude!! Just buy this months High Performance Imports


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent where abouts u moving to Joel? Theres no nite time pics of ya car with the guages lighted up in HPI.

Just got HKS 2835 fitted with power FC, hopefully gonna get some pics up in the next few days.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Pics arent the best, and the cars looking pretty shabby at the moment. But these will make for some really good before and after photos!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

clean them headlights! and wax it.. looking nice though, but, its a bit messy with all of the wiring.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

hehehe, yeah, car is a mess cos parcel shelf is out getting customised and dash is about to be taken out to have the guages moulded to it. thats why the wires are everywhere, configuring it all around n stuff.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Last pic for now, nite shot of interior, sorry for the bluriness.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! so bright!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, looks like a cave miners dream with all that light.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

hehehe, call me a ricer but i like it like that, but it will get toned down a bit soon.
Heres a quick pic of the first dyno tune with the 2835, was expecting about 250RWKW but my cat was robbing me of my power, and the ability to boost it above 14psi. Next run with no cat and a touch more boost should see us net about 250-260 with stock injectors left in. 
A big thanks goes to Ben @ RACEPACE. Car drives fantastic, cant wait for that extra power


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

300 horses. not bad. not bad at all. i would think you would push more though since you have an aftermarket intercooler.

i agree try boosting a bit more. keep us updated.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks yUkiO, the 224kw is at the wheels, if thats 300 ponies, where are they at? Wheels or engine?
I was expecting 250-260 rear wheel killowatts, but the cat convertor suffocated the turbo. DO u guys have to run cats in the US?

Cheers


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> Thanks yUkiO, the 224kw is at the wheels, if thats 300 ponies, where are they at? Wheels or engine?
> I was expecting 250-260 rear wheel killowatts, but the cat convertor suffocated the turbo. DO u guys have to run cats in the US?
> 
> Cheers


in California hell you do......here in mexico...the hell with that.......all straight piping! lol sounds better too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im pretty sure the whole US has to have cats...


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Do u guys have them in place and just gut them out also??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

we can't gut them out.. i know around here we get visual test and many other emissions test... i know place like ohio doesn't have like anything. but i know if we gut them, it will be illegal and we would have to replace them, but mostly varies by state

and we wouldn't be able to go to a junk yard, cuz you can't buy used emissions equipment


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

I got lucky because about a year before i got my car they eliminated regular smog testing so i can problably take the cat off and still get away with it..
my friend had a dodge stealth and his dad owns a warehouse so we made a strait pipe for it LOL!!
he nvr got in trouble for it..


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Well no updates in awhile, im bored and the forums dead so heres a little taste of whats to come.
(The guards and skirts are getting customised, so they will be a little different when on the car)


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Also got my new plates put on the car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice, i can imagine its goin to look hella hot, keep up the good work


----------

